# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  RuneScape 2011 Server Code Reverse Engineered (fixed jagex's noob problems too btw)

## Tyluur

GitHub: Dusk . GitHub
Dusk

This is still a WIP btw! But you can play RS2011 again now using this.

----------

